# What sort of dog is that



## Penny Less (23 January 2019)

Met a lady yesterday who asked me what breed my dog is, she's very definitely a cocker spaniel. She was walking a cocker spaniel herself , which was hers !
To be fair mines liver and hers was black


----------



## blackcob (23 January 2019)

More than once I have been out with mum's cockers and overheard people confidently assert to their companion that they are American cockers, don'tcherknow. Um, no.

My neighbour made me laugh the other day when she saw me out with the schip for the first time, she asked what he was because 'I know he's a _something_, he's got that look about him!' I wasn't quite sure if it was a criticism or a compliment.


----------



## Tinkerbee (23 January 2019)

Love it!
We often have people comment (usually kids, in fairness) on the Dalmatian, when walking the German Pointer.
And new pup (Border Terrier X Jack Russell) probably just looks like a substandard BT to people!


----------



## JennBags (23 January 2019)

Tinkerbee said:



			And new pup (Border Terrier X Jack Russell) probably just looks like a substandard BT to people!
		
Click to expand...

Ahem - excuse me but I don't believe that we have had photos of any new pups from you!  You know the rules.


----------



## Tinkerbee (23 January 2019)

JennBags said:



			Ahem - excuse me but I don't believe that we have had photos of any new pups from you!  You know the rules.
		
Click to expand...

This is true, very remiss of me!  He may have appeared covertly in a couple of threads but will have to give him a spotlight moment!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 January 2019)

very few people know what Fitz is which is a shame, being a Scottish breed and all. Actually quite a few people are wrong about Quarrie, one bloke insisted I'd been conned as he was obviously a lab cross and not a goldie.


----------



## jumbyjack (23 January 2019)

Radar my GS x Spaniel looked like a black shepard, I would tell people he was a Palindrome, surprising how many nodded wisely!


----------



## Karran (23 January 2019)

Mrs Spaniel in her summer coat goes very red rather than her usual liver - I did have someone tell me she was a beautiful example of a red setter pup! Eeerr no!! She's coming up to 5 and very much a WCS!


----------



## JennBags (23 January 2019)

Having an unusual Red Merle collie, we are often asked what she is; we also have the occasional person disputing it and telling us she's an Australian Shepherd.

My OH likes to make up bizarre breed names, it's quite funny as often people believe us.  The Westie is often called a West Sussex Cheese Hound, the collie is usually a Latvian Beer-Hound, or a Dingo Dog.  I have no idea why, but it keeps him indoors amused.


----------



## deb_l222 (23 January 2019)

This is my 'Dalmation' 

To be fair she's probably not full springer (bit of setter maybe) but these are not spots, it's just ticking gone mad.

I often get asked if Rufus is full springer because he has a big pointer type head.  Yes of course he is, that's how a springer's head is actually supposed to be, is my usual reply.  Not the pointy nose, long legged beasts people have a tendency to breed these days.


----------



## pippixox (23 January 2019)

I get asked if my yellow lab (who was bought by original owners from a breeder and looked like an Andres puppy back then) is a young dog (heâ€™s 3 so fully grown) or a cross breed, because he is a bit smaller than average and a lot skinnier than average (I know some people have fit and/or working labradors but sadly there seem to be mostly obese ones)
No this is what Labradorâ€™s can look like when fit and healthy thanks!


----------



## BBP (23 January 2019)

I was asked by a little girl if mine was a snow leopard (he is a blue merle). Very sweet.


----------



## BBP (23 January 2019)

JennBags said:



			Having an unusual Red Merle collie, we are often asked what she is; we also have the occasional person disputing it and telling us she's an Australian Shepherd.

My OH likes to make up bizarre breed names, it's quite funny as often people believe us.  The Westie is often called a West Sussex Cheese Hound, the collie is usually a Latvian Beer-Hound, or a Dingo Dog.  I have no idea why, but it keeps him indoors amused.
		
Click to expand...

I had loads of people asking if mine was an Australian shepherd and kept saying no, heâ€™s a border collie (hadnâ€™t even heard of Aussies) Then I looked into his pedigree and saw he does have an Aussie grandparent, so pretty close. And now looking at photos of Aussie shepherds I can see them in him.


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 January 2019)

jumbyjack said:



			Radar my GS x Spaniel looked like a black shepard, I would tell people he was a Palindrome, surprising how many nodded wisely!
		
Click to expand...

My friend used to call my hairy black shep a North American Bear Hound with a straight face and people used to do the same....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 January 2019)

I was asked if my littermates were smooth collies. The lady was very insistent. I think they look very typical of the breed although theyâ€™re overly tall at 21 inches (IMO) When Bear cut his pad late on Christmas Eve and I popped him to the emergency vet, she hoicked him-with difficultly-onto the table and exclaimed â€˜Heâ€™s a big cocker.â€™ Bonkers. 

My â€˜cockerâ€™:


----------



## Rowreach (23 January 2019)

I am used to people saying "that's a Pointer" when they see my hybrid foxhound x random mongrel mother.  I have given up arguing with them 

I was a little surprised a few months ago when someone said "what a lovely Corgi", and realised they were talking about my JRT


----------



## Morag4 (23 January 2019)

I have had numerous people in the past ask me "what is that?"  (Usually with a look like they have poo under their noses) while pointing to my darling wee True hairless Crestie ( now sadly departed). My reply..., 'wow what you don't recognise a cat?'
To those that were genuine in their interest and polite I bored them ridgid with an explanation of the breed.


----------



## Auslander (23 January 2019)

My father is regularly rendered speechless by people asking what sort of crossbreed his dog is.

This is the dog in question...


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 January 2019)

Welsh springle?


----------



## Auslander (23 January 2019)

CorvusCorax said:



			Welsh springle? 

Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## millikins (23 January 2019)

Labradoodles are so common in my neck of the woods that my standard poodle is rarely identified correctly. It does work both ways though, I once complimented a couple oh their handsome "crossbreed" who looked very like my late Rottie/long hair GSD cross to be told very sniffily that he was a leonberger


----------



## JennBags (24 January 2019)

Leonbergers are quite rare though! Actually so are standard poodles, I almost never see them. I met a pair of Irish water spaniels the other day that I mistook for standard poodles ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## deb_l222 (24 January 2019)

JennBags said:



			Leonbergers are quite rare though! Actually so are standard poodles, I almost never see them. I met a pair of Irish water spaniels the other day that I mistook for standard poodles ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

There's a lady in the next village who breeds large Munsterlanders.  Beautiful dogs they are but I bet she gets fed up of people asking what her 'springers' are crossed with


----------



## Widgeon (24 January 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I was asked if my littermates were smooth collies. The lady was very insistent. I think they look very typical of the breed although theyâ€™re overly tall at 21 inches (IMO) When Bear cut his pad late on Christmas Eve and I popped him to the emergency vet, she hoicked him-with difficultly-onto the table and exclaimed â€˜Heâ€™s a big cocker.â€™ Bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

this made me laugh SO much. Perhaps your cocker was overfed as a puppy


----------



## monte1 (24 January 2019)

deb_l222 said:



			There's a lady in the next village who breeds large Munsterlanders.  Beautiful dogs they are but I bet she gets fed up of people asking what her 'springers' are crossed with 

Click to expand...

My dog groomer has three large Munsterlanders, they are fabulous dogs


----------



## monte1 (24 January 2019)

I have  WCS, Springer and a Lab . my Lab is out of working stock- looks like the fox red variety- (although not paperered-pure gamekeeper bred) and very fit and lean- I often get people saying how lovely she is then they ask what breed


----------



## Clodagh (24 January 2019)

My lab has no tail so people think she night be a vizla, or a cross. She looks very much like a lab to me.


----------



## Clodagh (24 January 2019)

monte1 said:



			I have  WCS, Springer and a Lab . my Lab is out of working stock- looks like the fox red variety- (although not paperered-pure gamekeeper bred) and very fit and lean- I often get people saying how lovely she is then they ask what breed 

Click to expand...

Handsome. . I must admit, our 19kg lab (on the right of my pic) looks like a whippet cross even to us!


----------



## JennBags (24 January 2019)

They are fit looking Labs Clodagh, I think if I met them I'd check what breed they are.


----------



## Clodagh (24 January 2019)

JennBags said:



			They are fit looking Labs Clodagh, I think if I met them I'd check what breed they are.
		
Click to expand...

How dare you, lady with the funny shaped Aussie shepherd!


----------



## Clodagh (24 January 2019)

Auslander said:



			My father is regularly rendered speechless by people asking what sort of crossbreed his dog is.

This is the dog in question...

View attachment 29133

Click to expand...

Beautiful as that dog is, I would have guessed setter cross! But Welsh or not, all show bred springers look like setter crosses to me.


----------



## Auslander (24 January 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Beautiful as that dog is, I would have guessed setter cross! But Welsh or not, all show bred springers look like setter crosses to me.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean - I reckon it's the show trim. He looks very different now he's retired from showing to be a dog again! 
I think the one that really got to Dad was "Is it a Beagle cross?"


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 January 2019)

My next guess was Irish R&W actually


----------



## JennBags (24 January 2019)

Clodagh said:



			How dare you, lady with the funny shaped Aussie shepherd!
		
Click to expand...

How VERY dare YOU!!   






She's a funny colour not a funny shape


----------



## Clodagh (24 January 2019)

JennBags said:



			How VERY dare YOU!!  

She's a funny colour not a funny shape 

Click to expand...

Well shes a funny shape for a shepherd!


----------



## Clodagh (24 January 2019)

Auslander said:



			I know what you mean - I reckon it's the show trim. He looks very different now he's retired from showing to be a dog again!
I think the one that really got to Dad was "Is it a Beagle cross?"
		
Click to expand...

Now the beagle I struggle to see!


----------



## Auslander (24 January 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Now the beagle I struggle to see!
		
Click to expand...

So did we! 
He looks like this now - much more spaniel-y!


----------



## Clodagh (24 January 2019)

He looks like a spaniel's older, titled relation.


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 January 2019)

If anyone asks me what the Sprollie is I tell them he's a Miniature Spanish Collie. Just for fun. He's a Cumbrian Farm Mutt really. As is the spaniel.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 January 2019)

Auslander said:



			So did we!
He looks like this now - much more spaniel-y!
View attachment 29148

Click to expand...


He looks like a real life toby dog - I don't know if anyone else has a name for those matching dogs that people have on the fireplace/shelf, but that's what my family calls them


----------



## nellietinker (24 January 2019)

The puppy in the middle of the three is a "graveyard dog" according to our shearers as she has more than one cross - Kelpie x Border Collie x Hunterway.
Zephyr is a Jack Russel cross Whippet - um no he is an Italian Greyhound


----------



## ester (24 January 2019)

Def Toby dogs we have a white set which we are arguing NOT to inherit


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 January 2019)

Bless, we have one normal looking one and one slighly insane looking one, I don't think they are the original pair


----------



## Chiffy (24 January 2019)

What about flatcoats then? No one ever knows what they are. Either Lab x Spaniel or some sort of setter.
A friend with a black one ( not even liver) got asked if it was a red setter!! ðŸ¤ª


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

Clearly I'm weird because I can correctly identify most breeds lol - the Leonberger owner was hugely impressed and spent a long time telling me about the breed while I was trying to make a bored fidgety TB stand still and not carry on our hack regardless  

I still remember with great fondness though that this, according to the lovely group of Brownies I was walking past, is a dalmatian.....


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 January 2019)

tbh when I first met a large munsterlander I thought it was some sort of setter cross- mostly because it had no recall whatsoever


----------



## rara007 (24 January 2019)

To be fair I donâ€™t even know for sure if my own spaniel is Cocker Sprocker or Springer


----------



## JennBags (24 January 2019)

Chiffy said:



			What about flatcoats then? No one ever knows what they are. Either Lab x Spaniel or some sort of setter.
A friend with a black one ( not even liver) got asked if it was a red setter!! ðŸ¤ª
		
Click to expand...

Flatcoat owners are always impressed with me as I invariably recognise them! I also met some swissies recently, and impressed the owners with my recognition of those too. HHO is rather helpful sometimes ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## blackcob (24 January 2019)

Ringcraft classes are a minefield - I had lengthy conversations last night with two ladies and complimented them on their lovely dogs. I still don't have a bloody clue what either of them were.

One puppy was the same shape as an entlebucher mountain hound but with a longer coat, blueish rather than black and I think I overheard her say that another dog in the litter was merle. 

The other looked very like a wire dachshund but her first show was to be National Terrier. Which ones are wiry, loooong and loooow?  

Fair's fair though, I apparently have a lovely Finnish spitz!


----------



## rabatsa (24 January 2019)

I was once walking a male goat and got asked three times, by different people, what breed of dog was it.


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

Chiffy said:



			What about flatcoats then? No one ever knows what they are. Either Lab x Spaniel or some sort of setter.
A friend with a black one ( not even liver) got asked if it was a red setter!! ðŸ¤ª
		
Click to expand...

How you can you not know what a flatcoat is?   Sh Ch Shargleam Blackcap anyone?


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 January 2019)

blackcob said:



			Ringcraft classes are a minefield - I had lengthy conversations last night with two ladies and complimented them on their lovely dogs. I still don't have a bloody clue what either of them were.

One puppy was the same shape as an entlebucher mountain hound but with a longer coat, blueish rather than black and I think I overheard her say that another dog in the litter was merle.

The other looked very like a wire dachshund but her first show was to be National Terrier. Which ones are wiry, loooong and loooow? 

Fair's fair though, I apparently have a lovely Finnish spitz!
		
Click to expand...


Glen of Imaal ?

Probably 95% of people think our Lancashire Heeler is a terrier.  Including the judge at a Companion show who very kindly told me he shouldn't be in the Working and Pastoral class !


----------



## C1airey (24 January 2019)

I have been complimented twice now on my miniature Doberman... Iâ€™m not even joking ðŸ™„


----------



## blackcob (24 January 2019)

I've done some googling, it was a cesky!


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

C1airey said:



			I have been complimented twice now on my miniature Doberman... Iâ€™m not even joking ðŸ™„

View attachment 29156

Click to expand...

So cute ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 January 2019)

deb_l222 said:



			There's a lady in the next village who breeds large Munsterlanders.  Beautiful dogs they are but I bet she gets fed up of people asking what her 'springers' are crossed with 

Click to expand...

The OH says he fancies similar size springers next time. Given Iâ€™ve never seen such tall ones as mine, I reckon Mumsterlanders may be the way forward!



Widgeon said:



			this made me laugh SO much. Perhaps your cocker was overfed as a puppy
		
Click to expand...

I did once find him with his head in a bag of kibble. His stomach looked like heâ€™d swallowed a basketball!

Iâ€™m pretty convinced theyâ€™re pure, mum was definitely a springer.


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

blackcob said:



			I've done some googling, it was a cesky! 

Click to expand...

Now I was thinking of a Skye terrier.... which for no logical reason whatsoever always remind me of little earwigs (in a cute way!)


----------



## millikins (24 January 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			tbh when I first met a large munsterlander I thought it was some sort of setter cross- mostly because it had no recall whatsoever 

Click to expand...

The only one I know is a raving nutcase  Mind you her owner's not much better!


----------



## GSD Woman (24 January 2019)

My German Shepherds are sable and the two bitches are bi-colors.  I'm often asked if they're Belgian Malinois. One man asked me about my sable boy's bloodlines so I thought he knew GSDs and started talking about his breeding when the man cut in and asked what sort of mix he was.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 January 2019)

Iâ€™ve seen a few pure black what I think are shepherds recently. Are they more likely Malinois?


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

GSD Woman said:



			My German Shepherds are sable and the two bitches are bi-colors.  I'm often asked if they're Belgian Malinois. One man asked me about my sable boy's bloodlines so I thought he knew GSDs and started talking about his breeding when the man cut in and asked what sort of mix he was.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t mind if GSDâ€™s werenâ€™t built totally differently to Belgian Shepherd dogs ðŸ˜‚


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 January 2019)

They're probably just black GSDs CT. Black malis are extremely rare.


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

CorvusCorax said:



			They're probably just black GSDs CT. Black malis are extremely rare.
		
Click to expand...

Or groenendals? (Which is undoubtedly spelt wrong lol!)


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 January 2019)

GSD Woman said:



			My German Shepherds are sable and the two bitches are bi-colors.  I'm often asked if they're Belgian Malinois. One man asked me about my sable boy's bloodlines so I thought he knew GSDs and started talking about his breeding when the man cut in and asked what sort of mix he was.
		
Click to expand...

Lol. As I mentioned on another thread, my black LSH used to get called a Gronendael or a collie cross, lots of people think the sable is a mali/mali cross/wolf cross and someone who kept show GSDs thought he was crossed with a pit bull as his head is massive


----------



## GSD Woman (24 January 2019)

Malinois, at least in the USA, are fawnish with black mask.  The Groendaal is the one that has the longish black coat.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 January 2019)

Levrier said:



			Or groenendals? (Which is undoubtedly spelt wrong lol!)
		
Click to expand...

They're really tall and narrow and have much slimmer muzzles. Plus they're not that popular.
Could it be a Dutch shepherd CT? They're darker/brindle and growing in popularity.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 January 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Iâ€™ve seen a few pure black what I think are shepherds recently. Are they more likely Malinois?
		
Click to expand...

Malinois are a fawn/tan colour.  If the dogs you saw were black and long coated they could have been Groenendaels,  or they could of course have been black GSDs


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 January 2019)

Oh crap is this a GSD Mafia takeover 
Welcome GSD Woman


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

GSD Woman said:



			Malinois, at least in the USA, are fawnish with black mask.  The Groendaal is the one that has the longish black coat.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I appreciate that, I was referring to the black shepherds CT was referring to? There are groendaals living down the road from me, and also 3 turverans so Iâ€™m very familar with the breed ðŸ˜Š


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

CorvusCorax said:



			They're really tall and narrow and have much slimmer muzzles. Plus they're not that popular.
Could it be a Dutch shepherd CT? They're darker/brindle and growing in popularity.
		
Click to expand...

Grandmother sucking eggs here..... I know exactly what they look like ya muppet ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 January 2019)

After some googling, Iâ€™m leaning towards black GSD. I see them in the same area, possibly someone bred a partial/all black litter.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 January 2019)

Levrier said:



			Grandmother sucking eggs here..... I know exactly what they look like ya muppet ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but have ya seen a Lakenois? Have ya? Have ya? Huh?


----------



## {97702} (24 January 2019)

CorvusCorax said:



			Yeah but have ya seen a Lakenois? Have ya? Have ya? Huh?
		
Click to expand...

Only in the show ring - now they are odd looking buggers ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Auslander (24 January 2019)

Clodagh said:



			He looks like a spaniel's older, titled relation. 

Click to expand...

Not always!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 January 2019)

Ha, mad start spaniel eyes! I know this look!


----------



## {138171} (26 January 2019)

Chiffy said:



			What about flatcoats then? No one ever knows what they are. Either Lab x Spaniel or some sort of setter.
A friend with a black one ( not even liver) got asked if it was a red setter!! ðŸ¤ª
		
Click to expand...

I know what they are, I love them! I love Gordon setters too, there is one local to me and the lady was shocked I knew what he was when I first met them. I have a Affenpincsher and no one ever knows what she is either


----------



## maisie06 (26 January 2019)

Auslander said:



			My father is regularly rendered speechless by people asking what sort of crossbreed his dog is.

This is the dog in question...

View attachment 29133

Click to expand...

He's beautiful - I would love a welshie! I have a WCS who is red and white and he gets mistaken for a Welsh!


----------



## vallin (26 January 2019)

Unsurprisingly Daisy just gets mistaken for a lab rather than the mutt (lab x gsp) she really is. Last week a lady (with a fabulous, fit, entire lab) asked me if she was neutered because she was just her type of lab.  Did make me chuckle.


----------



## Clodagh (27 January 2019)

vallin said:



			Unsurprisingly Daisy just gets mistaken for a lab rather than the mutt (lab x gsp) she really is. Last week a lady (with a fabulous, fit, entire lab) asked me if she was neutered because she was just her type of lab.  Did make me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

She is very labbish in her body, isn't she? The head and ears are a bit pointerish though.


----------



## eatmyshorts (27 January 2019)

I'm always getting told how fit my black labs are (they are solid black GSP's). I once had an old guy with two elderly black labs tell my dogs "You're going end up just like this one day!" .. i didn't have the heart to tell him i very much doubted it!


----------



## eatmyshorts (27 January 2019)

I also get comments about my "lovely collie" (she's an Alaskan husky).


----------



## eatmyshorts (27 January 2019)

vallin said:



			Unsurprisingly Daisy just gets mistaken for a lab rather than the mutt (lab x gsp) she really is. Last week a lady (with a fabulous, fit, entire lab) asked me if she was neutered because she was just her type of lab.  Did make me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

Daisy reminds me very much my little girl Lexi, who we sadly lost last Summer, well before her time  ...


----------



## vallin (27 January 2019)

eatmyshorts said:



			Daisy reminds me very much my little girl Lexi, who we sadly lost last Summer, well before her time  ...
		
Click to expand...

They look very similar!

Clodagh, she has a very lab like body until you look at her from behind and watch her waddle with the very typical 'I've crapped my pants' pointer waddle ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Aru (30 January 2019)

I've had german shepard puppy,Pom mix husky mix,husky puppy, big pom. Collie mix...the list goes on.
She is a pretty unusual breed though (Finnish Lapphund)so I sort of get it....but when people argue with me and tell me I'm wrong  I do find it very amusing...


----------



## CrazyMare (1 February 2019)

I have had kids point at "the lady walking the tiger!!" ðŸ¯ 

(brindle greyhound ðŸ˜‚)


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 February 2019)

I was once asked by a child if I 'had a pig in there?', thanks to some hysterical squealing and snorting (he likes going to the beach).


----------



## superpony (2 February 2019)

pippixox said:



			I get asked if my yellow lab (who was bought by original owners from a breeder and looked like an Andres puppy back then) is a young dog (heâ€™s 3 so fully grown) or a cross breed, because he is a bit smaller than average and a lot skinnier than average (I know some people have fit and/or working labradors but sadly there seem to be mostly obese ones)
No this is what Labradorâ€™s can look like when fit and healthy thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I have the same with my 6 year old yellow lab. They are really shocked when I say how old she is. She is also skinny/fit!


----------



## pippixox (2 February 2019)

This is a very entertaining and informative thread. 
Especially when pedigree dogs are questioned by people who donâ€™t own them!


----------



## blackcob (2 February 2019)

Joined by a friend at ringcraft this week and she thinks the long coated entlebucher-a-like is an Australian shepherd. When did they get so heavy, long and short?

Another comment today from someone who 'didn't realise they could be solid black', I just know they think he's a husky puppy.


----------



## Bosworth (11 February 2019)

I have a Bedlington, you can only begin to imagine what I get asked.  is he a sheep, is he a goat. Is he a poodle cross. What sort of cross breed is he. Is he a long haired italian greyhound! 

I have been told he cant be a Bedlington as he is not grey well he is some weeks and not others, it a typical Bedlington coat that changes colour weekly, from dark grey to nearly white, depending on the time of year, and where he is in his grooming,


----------



## Dowjones (12 February 2019)

We have always had working strain Red setters so often get asked what they are and also "they must be cross breeds!" because they are not the show build and have small white markings.


----------



## Gusbear (13 February 2019)

CorvusCorax said:



			Oh crap is this a GSD Mafia takeover 
Welcome GSD Woman 

Click to expand...

Yes it is!  Anyone fancy a white one?


----------



## D66 (13 February 2019)

People assume our Parson Jack Russell is a puppy, she's actually 13yrs old - but she is not fat and doesn't waddle.  We do describe her as an Old English Squirrel Hound as that is her fave prey.


----------



## meleeka (13 February 2019)

On the subject of Parsons can anyone tell me what this might be? She looks like a Parsons but she was bred by someone who just bred pets as a hobby so Iâ€™m pretty sure sheâ€™s a cross JRT. With what Iâ€™ve no idea (sheâ€™s too tall for a JRT). I do call her a Parsons though because itâ€™s just easier.


----------



## islander (13 February 2019)

I remember years ago a man in the local park insisting that my (purebred) Airedale puppy `might have a bit of Airedale in it.`  Also some local children following my sister down the road (she was carrying her white English Bull Terrier puppy) shouting `She`s got a pig!`.


----------



## ester (13 February 2019)

Dowjones said:



			We have always had working strain Red setters so often get asked what they are and also "they must be cross breeds!" because they are not the show build and have small white markings.
		
Click to expand...

any pics? I don't think I've ever seen working line ones


----------



## npage123 (13 February 2019)

rabatsa said:



			I was once walking a male goat and got asked three times, by different people, what breed of dog was it.
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious!!


----------



## Auslander (13 February 2019)

ester said:



			any pics? I don't think I've ever seen working line ones 

Click to expand...

Oh yes you have! You've met one!


----------



## ester (13 February 2019)

lol, but he's daft enough to be showbred surely!?


----------



## Auslander (13 February 2019)

ester said:



			lol, but he's daft enough to be showbred surely!? 

Click to expand...

He takes daft to entirely new levels!


----------



## Dowjones (13 February 2019)

ester said:



			any pics? I don't think I've ever seen working line ones 

Click to expand...


Hopefully picture works! This is the newest addition.


----------



## Dowjones (13 February 2019)

The new addition has filled the gap of losing my beautiful Smudge, who we lost before Christmas to bone cancer. We had no idea when going to view him as the last in the litter that he had identical markings on the the other side of his nose to Smudge.


----------



## ester (13 February 2019)

thanks


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 February 2019)

Oh goodness, Dowjones, that is the most adorable puppy Iâ€™ve seen for a long time! Those eyes! ðŸ˜


----------



## sportsmansB (14 February 2019)

Any idea what sort of a collie Nancy is? Apart from a lovely one, obviously!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (19 February 2019)

I had a few talks with people who thought our black and tan kelpie was a rottie ðŸ˜³ðŸ™„ then had to resort to Google to explain what a Australian Kelpie was as they refused to believe she was anything other than a rottie


----------



## Shantara (22 February 2019)

We get - wolf, fox, coyote, GDS, husky, malamute, belgian shepherd...

She is actually a Tamaskan!


----------



## Goldenstar (23 February 2019)

monte1 said:



			I have  WCS, Springer and a Lab . my Lab is out of working stock- looks like the fox red variety- (although not paperered-pure gamekeeper bred) and very fit and lean- I often get people saying how lovely she is then they ask what breed 

Click to expand...

Drams a fox red dog hes papered and the fast type that keepers like heâ€™s very heavily muscled and very very lean I get asked what he is all the time .
When I say Labrador some people look like they donâ€™t believe me , one man was funny he paused looked at him said do you mean heâ€™s just not fat , er yes thatâ€™s right thatâ€™s what they look like slim .


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

I often get asked if my sable GSDs are crossbreeds, Malinois or Dutch herders.


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

sportsmansB said:



			Any idea what sort of a collie Nancy is? Apart from a lovely one, obviously!!
		
Click to expand...

A lovely smooth coated border collie.


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

BBP said:



			I had loads of people asking if mine was an Australian shepherd and kept saying no, heâ€™s a border collie (hadnâ€™t even heard of Aussies) Then I looked into his pedigree and saw he does have an Aussie grandparent, so pretty close. And now looking at photos of Aussie shepherds I can see them in him.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is often the "difference" in colour that throws people off.  Border collies surely only come in black and white and GSDs in black and tan.


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			My lab has no tail so people think she night be a vizla, or a cross. She looks very much like a lab to me.
	View attachment 29141

Click to expand...

Lovely!  What happened to her tail?


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Beautiful as that dog is, I would have guessed setter cross! But Welsh or not, all show bred springers look like setter crosses to me.
		
Click to expand...

I thought red & white setter until I looked more closely.


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			The OH says he fancies similar size springers next time. Given Iâ€™ve never seen such tall ones as mine, I reckon Mumsterlanders may be the way forward!



I did once find him with his head in a bag of kibble. His stomach looked like heâ€™d swallowed a basketball!

Iâ€™m pretty convinced theyâ€™re pure, mum was definitely a springer.
View attachment 29160

Click to expand...

Your two black/white boys almost look like the one on the left is a show/working cross and the right hand purely working (but think it might be the markings on the head of the left hand dog making his head look broader and more show springer like).


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

GSD Woman said:



			My German Shepherds are sable and the two bitches are bi-colors.  I'm often asked if they're Belgian Malinois. One man asked me about my sable boy's bloodlines so I thought he knew GSDs and started talking about his breeding when the man cut in and asked what sort of mix he was.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see your sable sheps please?  Pretty please?


----------



## Apercrumbie (31 March 2019)

We have an Irish Terrier - however she's so scruffy, she looks like a complete mutt. People just have no idea what she is so don't even dare guess\!


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

CorvusCorax said:



			I was once asked by a child if I 'had a pig in there?', thanks to some hysterical squealing and snorting (he likes going to the beach).
		
Click to expand...

As a very young boy, my stepson burst out laughing whilst pointing at an English bull terrier and said "that man has a pig on a lead".  Funny but I was mortified.


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

rabatsa said:



			I was once walking a male goat and got asked three times, by different people, what breed of dog was it.
		
Click to expand...

That is so funny.  I joke with my sister that her Italian Spinoni look like goats pmsl  (she doesn't seem to see the funny side oddly)


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 March 2019)

I had another 'Belgian shepherd' for my collection yesterday. Lots of people also still think both of mine are pups (8yo and 6.5yo lol) so it must be a stress free existence living with me


----------



## Clodagh (31 March 2019)

Moobli said:



			Lovely!  What happened to her tail?
		
Click to expand...

She damaged the end dogging in and it didn't heal.


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			She damaged the end dogging in and it didn't heal.
		
Click to expand...

Aw poor thing.  You often hear of that happening in spaniels but not so much in Labs.


----------



## Clodagh (31 March 2019)

Moobli said:



			Aw poor thing.  You often hear of that happening in spaniels but not so much in Labs.
		
Click to expand...

Not so many lab bramble bashers, T has no self preservation!


----------



## Blanche (1 April 2019)

Twenty five plus years ago I was walking my young dog when an American woman told me I had a really super English Setter. Which was really nice of her, unfortunately he was a Dalmatian. She questioned me when I insisted he was a Dalmatian and went on a long ramble about English Setters and Dalmatians in the states. She did insist that Dalmatians are hairy and English Setters were smooth. Who knew!


----------



## {97702} (1 April 2019)

Blanche said:



			Twenty five plus years ago I was walking my young dog when an American woman told me I had a really super English Setter. Which was really nice of her, unfortunately he was a Dalmatian. She questioned me when I insisted he was a Dalmatian and went on a long ramble about English Setters and Dalmatians in the states. She did insist that Dalmatians are hairy and English Setters were smooth. Who knew!

Click to expand...

That's fantastic     Who knew indeed.....  I take it she didn't even watch Disney films!!!!


----------



## GSD Woman (1 April 2019)

Moobli said:



			I would love to see your sable sheps please?  Pretty please? 

Click to expand...

If I can figure out how to post a pic here I'll share.


----------



## GSD Woman (1 April 2019)

Every now and again I'll get children talking to me about dogs.  Many of them have pit bulls and then they want to know if the GSDs are pit bulls.  Kinda boggles my mind.


----------



## GSD Woman (1 April 2019)

Here is a picture of my boy finishing his Utility Dog title.  The judge in the picture also has GSDs.


----------



## TheOldTrout (1 April 2019)

deb_l222 said:



			This is my 'Dalmation' 

To be fair she's probably not full springer (bit of setter maybe) but these are not spots, it's just ticking gone mad.

I often get asked if Rufus is full springer because he has a big pointer type head.  Yes of course he is, that's how a springer's head is actually supposed to be, is my usual reply.  Not the pointy nose, long legged beasts people have a tendency to breed these days.






Click to expand...

She's gorgeous, who cares what breed she is?


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 April 2019)

GSD Woman said:



			Every now and again I'll get children talking to me about dogs.  Many of them have pit bulls and then they want to know if the GSDs are pit bulls.  Kinda boggles my mind.
		
Click to expand...

Lol. As mentioned, mine was mistaken for a pit bull cross by a show GSD person because of his big head 
What way is yours bred? PM if you prefer


----------



## Moobli (1 April 2019)

GSD Woman said:



			Here is a picture of my boy finishing his Utility Dog title.  The judge in the picture also has GSDs.
	View attachment 30899

Click to expand...

Gorgeous!


----------



## GSD Woman (2 April 2019)

CorvusCorax said:



			Lol. As mentioned, mine was mistaken for a pit bull cross by a show GSD person because of his big head 
What way is yours bred? PM if you prefer 

Click to expand...

He's western European working lines.  His breeder was a k9 officer before she had to leave the force with a disability.  She produces a lot of working dogs, police dogs, SAR dogs, that sort of stuff.


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 April 2019)

GSD Woman said:



			He's western European working lines.  His breeder was a k9 officer before she had to leave the force with a disability.  She produces a lot of working dogs, police dogs, SAR dogs, that sort of stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Nice. I've got a west German WL import and a WL bred from mostly Belgian lines here, probably a few dogs in common


----------



## GSD Woman (2 April 2019)

Give me the working lines any day.  I don't know what the show dogs look like in the UK but in the USA there is a tendency towards dogs that have extreme angulation and walk on their hocks.  It makes me sad.


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 April 2019)

GSD Woman said:



			Give me the working lines any day.  I don't know what the show dogs look like in the UK but in the USA there is a tendency towards dogs that have extreme angulation and walk on their hocks.  It makes me sad.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is a lot of overangulation in the AKC world, has been that way for many decades. I had Fred Lanting's book as a child!
There are exaggerations in show lines, (and in any breed), and in working lines as well, whilst they're generally better put together, they still have issues with things like HD/ED allergies, back problems, stomach problems, obsessive behaviours etc....
I think that will happen in any popular breed where a lot of linebreeding/single issue breeding happens.
I've come across as many working line dogs with health problems as show lines, being big and square and grey isn't a failsafe unfortunately.


----------

